
Go does not inline functions when it should - AlexeyBrin
https://lemire.me/blog/2017/09/05/go-does-not-inline-functions-when-it-should/
======
FiloSottile
For the same observation but accompanied by investigation instead of ranting,
watch George Tankersley’s GopherCon 2017 lightning talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y2LhWm04FU&list=PL2ntRZ1ySW...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y2LhWm04FU&list=PL2ntRZ1ySWBfhRZj3BDOrKdHzoafHsKHU&index=11)

